

23 year old quits Google, ditches MIT for Lemon - bradmccarty
http://thenextweb.com/la/2011/12/10/meet-isabel-this-23-year-old-entrepreneur-dropped-google-and-mit-for-lemon

======
barrybe
This story occurs a few dozen times a day in the valley, but I guess when it's
a cute young girl, it's newsworthy.

~~~
zanst
Not only that, but you don't know how difficult is for an Brazilian from the
middle class(or lower) obtain space like her did. I bet that things like this
don't happens a few dozen times here.

------
dudurocha
She was a intern at google, and dropped out its master degrees. Not so much
newsworthy.

But, as a brazilian myself, I'm proud of what bel already accomplished. Being
a co-found with Wencelao Casares is a great thing.

------
swah
Pretty good: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/isabel-mattos/3/a64/396>

------
vicngtor
This happens quite a lot in the valley.

~~~
sp332
I think the point of the story is in the second paragraph:

 _It’s not a story about luck or privilege; Isabel Pesce’s trajectory is a
shining example of determination against all odds._

But I think the valley is largely about privilege, and it's going to take more
than one counter-example to convince me otherwise.

------
mikeklaas
She started at MIT at 18 (or 19) and is now 23. She should be done her degree
(or close to it) by now.

~~~
jurre
She is done with her bachelor, she was doing her masters it says in the
article.

------
melling
Her app sounds interesting and useful and she's getting $10 million dollars in
funding. Does this really happen everyday in Silicon Valley? How many make it?

